# need help



## TTOTH

Can anyone identify this piece of music?


----------



## Jord

I think it's Carl Orffs 'Carmina Burana'


----------



## Jaws

It is a bit of Carmina Burana by Carl Orff and it appears to have been arranged for Wind Band. I would suggest that anyone listening to this who doesn't know the original listens to it played properly by a leading professional orchestra as the version here is almost unrecognisable.


----------



## TTOTH

Jaws said:


> It is a bit of Carmina Burana by Carl Orff and it appears to have been arranged for Wind Band. I would suggest that anyone listening to this who doesn't know the original listens to it played properly by a leading professional orchestra as the version here is almost unrecognisable.


Thanks, that's exactly what it is, although played very poorly.


----------

